# What Bach piece to learn first ?



## Davzon

Hi all!

I've started hearing that Bach is very technical and even some of the great professional say it's hard work, so my question is this, which Bach pieces should I start learning first ? I was going through Prelude in C BWV 846 from the well tempered clavier book.. But I want to know is that really a good starting point and if so what piece should I tackle next ? Bach toccata and fugue-bwv565


----------



## Taggart

Start with the inventions and sinfonia which are the introduction to the WTC. Start with invention No 1 which is about the same level as Mozart's variations on "Ah ! vous dirai-je, maman".


----------



## Ravndal

the C major prelude is easy enough


----------



## Davzon

Ya it is easy, I'm using it just read also, without looking at the keys, my sight reading in general will improve when I get used to not looking at the keyboard as much. Still simple but a really nice song to play.


----------



## Novelette

Davzon said:


> Ya it is easy, I'm using it just read also, without looking at the keys, my sight reading in general will improve when I get used to not looking at the keyboard as much. Still simple but a really nice song to play.


I've often used Bach's music to improve my sight-reading abilities.

Taggart's is a great suggestion: the first invention! The fourth is also great practice as it's heavy on runs and great for improving that technique.

Bach's keyboard music is often quite difficult: heavy on sequences and relatively independent voices. Fingering is of the greatest importance, second only to patient diligence. Go through the music carefully and slowly, the rewards will accumulate. Best of luck!


----------



## PetrB

Davzon said:


> Ya it is easy, I'm using it just read also, without looking at the keys, my sight reading in general will improve when I get used to not looking at the keyboard as much. Still simple but a really nice song to play.


I understand some languages use the same word for "song" for an instrumental piece. In English, song uses voice, piece is used for instrumental music without voice.

There are a few tiny exceptions, like Mendelssohn's "Songs without words" for piano, the title indicating pieces very like songs in their lyrical musical content.


----------



## Mingdu

I guess start from the piece you like would be a good idea? I've been learning piano for few years by now, and I used to have my piano lesson straight after my daughter, but I never finish the pieces teacher gave me, just because I don't like them. So I stopped the lesson and started taught myself.I think this is particularly important for adult beginners, we don't have the time or patience to progress gradually, the biggest advantage we have over the younger is motivation&interests. I just jump onto the pieces I like no matter the grade or difficulties, it could took me a whole week just to tackle 1 bar, but I wouldn't mind, I know I'll finish it one day.

I finished Debussy's Clair de Lune last year, and just finished the 2nd movement of Pathtique Sonata, and few Chopin Nocturnes. I'm thinking challenging myself with some 'crazy' pieces based on my level, like fantaisie impromptu or Rachmaninov Prelude in G minor 

Anyway, it's too late to be a concert pianist, but it's never too late to learn & enjoy the instrument. Enjoy the hard work and rewards!


----------



## HiendiMond

You also can try the pieces of Anna Magdalena's book, or the little Prelude and Fugues, which are not so difficult.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Try Bach's Minuet's for keyboard.


----------

